# Clay Bar



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I saw the how to on using a clay bar which was really helpful. I just wanted to get a few more peoples opinions on it before I subject my paintwork to it. There were lots of pros in the how to but are there any cons?

The car is 13 years old and has probably never had a really deep clean and I feel the paintwork is a bit faded. I tried polishing it a couple of weeks ago but still think it has got some shine to give :lol:

All opinions welcome...


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

The only con really is that you can cause marring when claying but the cleaning power of clay out weighs that massively.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Keep it wet.

If you keep it wet, you will be fine....and you should definitely see the difference.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

milanonick said:


> The only con really is that you can cause marring when claying but the cleaning power of clay out weighs that massively.


Marring?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Had not used a clay bar until I got my TT, absolutely amazed at the results on mine and went on to do all the other cars in the family. Even got results on the paint on my year old company car which I thought was clean :roll:

As above just make sure you've got plenty of lubrication on the surface and don't try and do it when the paint surface is hot


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Avoid marring by not pressing down on the claybar - the particulates stick to it just as well when moving it in a side-to-side motion as they would by pressing down. Then any of the larger bits of grit the claybar pick up aren't ground into the paintwork again. Keep kneeding the bar too to move to a clean bit of clay when the clay looks reasonably dirty.

You'll probably *feel* more of a difference than see it - it's like glass. 
After doing mine sometimes I spend five minutes just running my fingertips over the body to feel how smooth it is. It's quite sexy...


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Small tip when using clay bar, get a plastic bag and run your fingers over the paintwork and you will feel all the bumps. Now apply the clay bar and repeat using the plastic bag and you should feel any bumps. This will suit any perfectionist you wants to get rid of every unwanted imperfection on their paintwork. It's quit time consuming but worth doing twice a year then seal it all with a good quality wax. I usually clay, the polish then seal. Oh and I would personally not do any cleaning to your car while car is hot or in direct sunlight.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That was my mistake, it was a proper hot sunny day. 
It was a pretty back breaking day too actually, wielding the DA all day, especially after washing drying and claying. But had it not have been sunny, I wouldn't have realised just how few swirls I was removing. The sunlight made them visible which made me polish until I could see a difference. Never again though, I now know every scratch and swirl and I wish I hadn't bothered ! Perhaps if I'd had it done professionally first it might have been much easier to keep on top of.


----------



## sawda (May 9, 2013)

Trial and error... We all have learning curves but chances are any mistakes can be buffed out.... I havnt Clayed the car for a while will probably do it next month


----------

